# Anything With Pumpkin Recipes



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Pumpkin Pancakes*

Why have them any other way. These are super delish!

2 C flour 
2 Tbsp firmly packed brown sugar
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1 1/2 C milk
1/2 C solid pack pumpkin
1 egg, slightly beaten
2 Tbsp oil

Preheat lightly oiled griddle to 375 F. In large bowl, combine dry ingredients. In separate bowl, combine remaining ingredients; mix well. Add to flour mixture, stirring until just moistened (batter will be very thick). For each pancake, pour 1/4 C batter onto hot griddle. Using a spatula, spread batter into a 4-inch circle before mixture sets. Cook until surface bubbles and appears dry. Turn; continue cooking 2-3 minutes. Serve with butter and maple syrup. Yield 16 pancakes.

We make these every fall and winter. YUM!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Pumpkin Buckskin Candy*

Like fruit roll ups...

1 C solid pack pumpkin
1/2 C sugar
1/3 C nonfat dry milk solids
2 1/2 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp butter or margerine, melted

Preheat oven to 200 F. Combine all indredients; mix well. Line 15 1/2 x 10 1/2-inch jelly roll pan with foil; secure edges. Grease foil lightly with additional butter. Spread pumpkin mixture evenly in pan. Bake 4 1/2 hours. Remove foil from pan. Starting from wide end, roll foil and mixture; cut into eight slices. Cool. Yields 8 candy roll servings.

I have never used foil. Always parchment paper. But I think the foil probably bakes better for even heating. When I use the paper I do have some spots that are drier than others. Still yummy either way. Mine NEVER last more than an hour or two past when I make them.


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

*Pumpkin Bars*

Pumpkin Bars

1- 15oz can pumpkin
4 eggs
1 cup vegetable oil
1 2/3 cups sugar

2 cups A.P. flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp salt

Mix first four ingredients. Combine last four, then add slowly to first four. Pour into a greased jelly roll pan.
Bake a 350 for 20-25 min. Test with toothpick for doneness.

Frosting

8 oz cream cheese, softened
1 stick margarine or butter, softened
1 tsp vanilla extract
3 cups powdered sugar

Mix well. Spread on cool bars.

Enjoy,
discard


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE these muffins and (for those of you that are familiar with the restaurant) they taste exactly like Panera's Pumpkin Muffies. I also dust the top with powdered sugar after they have cooled a little. YUUUUMMMMMY!!!


RECIPE FOR PUMPKIN MUFFINS
Makes 1 dozen

INGREDIENTS:
1.5 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
15-oz can pumpkin
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 large eggs
1 tsp pumpkin-pie spice (a combo of cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves, ginger, and allspice)
1.25 cups plus 1 Tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon

Equipment: 12 foil or paper muffin liners; a muffin pan with 12 (1/2-cup) muffin cups

DIRECTIONS:
Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven toe 350F. Put liners in muffin cups.

Whisk together flour and baking powder in a small bowl.

Whisk together pumpkin, oil, eggs, pumpkin-pie spice, 1.25 cups sugar, baking soda, and salt in a large bowl until smooth, then whisk in flour mixture until just combined.

Stir together cinnamon and remaining 1 tablespoon sugar in another bowl.

Divide batter among muffin cups (each should be about 3/4 full), then sprinkle tops with cinnamon-sugar mixture. Bake until puffed and golden brown and a wooden pick or skewer inserted into center of a muffin comes out clean, 25 to 30 minutes.

Cool in pan on a rack 5 minutes, then transfer muffins from pan to rack and cool to warm or room temperature. Dust with powdered sugar.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm not a huge fan of pumpkin, but this pumpkin roll is really yummy. I actually double to the cream cheese part.



Preheat oven to 350.

Beat 3 eggs then add 1 cup sugar, 2/3 cup pumpkin (solid), 1 t. baking soda, 1/2 t. cinnamon and 3/4 cup flour. Mix well.

Grease cookie sheet. Cover with wax paper allowing sides to overlap. Spread mixture on wax paper. Bake at 350 for 15-20 minutes.

While baking put T towel on table and cover with powdered sugar. Flip out onto the towel as soon as it comes out of the oven. Remove wax paper and rollup in towel while hot. Let cool approximately 1-2 hours.

Mix 2 8 oz. cream cheese, 2 t. vanilla, 4 T. butter and 2 cup powdered sugar. Unroll log, spread mixture on and re-roll.

Wrap in foil. Refrigerate.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds good Heather. 

discard I saw your recipe for Pumpkin bars and realized I had most of the ingredients already, so I made them! Just the bars not the frosting. They are so good! Thanks for posting it. 

It is an easy recipe and makes a fair amount. I am going to put them in the kids lunches this week and I am going to freeze a couple to see how that goes. I wonder if they would be good to make ahead, freeze and then frost the day I wanted to use them?


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Simple Pumpkin Soup

1/2 cup onion
3 tbsp. butter 
2 cups mashed cooked pumpkin
1 tsp. salt 
1 tbsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. ground pepper
3 cups chicken broth 
1/2 cup half and half or fat free half and half.

Chop the onions and gently brown with butter in a pan. Put mashed pumpkin 
with onions in pan. Add the salt, sugar, nutmeg and pepper. Slowly add chicken 
broth and heat thoroughly, but do not boil. To serve, pour into a soup cup and 
add the cream. Makes 4 to 6 small servings.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

I love squash and pumpkin, yum! I posted this the other day, but don't remember which thread. I experimented a few years ago to find another way to cook squash, and this is the easiest way for me. Cut the squash (peeled) into chunks (large or small, whatever). Throw them in a slow cooker (with or without butter). Turn it on high (5). When it gets hot, turn it down to medium (3). Let it go for about 3 hours (stir it a couple of times) and it's done. It'll keep nicely in the crockpot for hours if you're serving it at a party. (Hint: I'd start it about 4 hours before your party, just in case your slo-cooker doesn't cook as fast as mine). It's so easy, and you can cut up the squash a day or two before. Serve it as-is, with butter or with cheese, or brown sugar and/or maple syrup for those who prefer it that way. It couldn't be easier!

These are the 2 pumpkin bread recipes that I use the most.

Pumpkin Bread

2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup brown sugar (light or dark)
2 eggs
1/4 cup milk (or water, or apple juice, or ?)
1/2 cup raisins (optional)
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/4 teaspoon cloves
1/3 cup shortening
1 cup pumpkin (cooked)
1/2 cup walnuts - chopped (optional)

STIR TOGETHER: flour, baking powder, salt, ginger, baking soda, cloves - set aside

BEAT (in a large bowl): Brown sugar and shortening, then add eggs. 

ADD: Flour mixture to pumpkin mixture

STIR IN: Raisins and nuts

TURN INTO: Greased/floured loaf pan ( 9x5x3)

BAKE: 350 degrees - 55 to 60 minutes - test with toothpick

COOL in pan 10 minutes, remove from pan and cool on rack

WRAP and store overnight before slicing (yeah right! Who's going to wait overnight?)



PUMPKIN TEA LOAF (SUPER-EASY!)

1 3/4 cup sifted flour (I don't sift, I just subtract 2 tablespoons flour)
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon (sometimes I use 1 tsp instead of 3/4 tsp)
1/4 teaspoon cloves
1/4 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon ginger (optional)

(hint: you can adjust the spices as desired)

Mix / sift all dry ingredients together - set aside

COMBINE (in a separate bowl):

1/3 cup oil (or melted butter)
1 1/3 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 cup cooked pumpkin
1/3 cup water
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

STIR IN the flour/spice mixture

OPTIONAL - FOLD IN: (I often leave these out)

1/2 cup chopped nuts (I use walnuts)
1/3 cup (or 1/2 cup) raisins or dates

Pour into greased/floured loaf pan (9x5....or whatever you've got)

BAKE 350 degrees - 1 hour or until done (toothpick test)

Cool about 10 minutes, remove from pan to cool on rack


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a few...a little of everything from main dishes to cookies and cakes.

http://www.pumpkinrecipes.org/

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/cookbook.htm

http://allrecipes.com//HowTo/pumpkin-recipes/Detail.aspx

http://www.bhg.com/holidays/thanksgiving/recipes/pumpkin-recipes/

http://www.pastrywiz.com/archive/category/pumpkin.htm

http://southernfood.about.com/od/pumpkins/Pumpkin_Recipes.htm

If you need more just say something and I will see what I can find......
Hope this helps.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a another *"pumpkin"* thread with some recipes...http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/95396-pumpkin-recipes.html

Here are a few to add  *H1*










Layered Pumpkin Cheesecake 
Easy to make.....

1 box (7 oz) ginger lemon creme sandwich cookies (ginger cookies are good too)
2 Tbsp melted light butter 
2 tubs (1 lb 8.3 oz each) refrigerated cheesecake filling (Kraft Philadelphia)
1 can (16 oz) pumpkin purée (NOT pumpkin pie mix)
1 1/2 tsp pumpkin pie spice

Garnish: toasted pecan halves, caramel sauce (that carmel apple dip works well)

1. You'll need an 8 x 3-in. springform pan coated with nonstick spray. Place cookies in a food processor; pulse until finely chopped. Add melted butter; process until crumbs begin to stick together. Press over bottom of prepared pan.
2. Stir 1 tub cheesecake filling in large bowl until smooth; spread onto crumb layer.
3. Stir remaining tub of cheesecake filling, pumpkin purée and pumpkin pie spice in same large bowl until blended and smooth. Evenly spread over plain cheesecake in pan. Cover and refrigerate at least 4 hours or until set
4. To serve: Remove pan sides and place pecans around top edge of cake. Put caramel sauce into a small ziptop bag, snip a small tip off one corner and pipe sauce on top.

NOTE: Can make cheesecake 2 days ahead. Put topping with pecans and caramel sauce just before serving.









PUMPKIN PIE MARTINI
You will need:
2 parts Vanilla vodka
1 part Pumpkin schnapps
Splash of cream 
Dash of Nutmeg
Dash of Cinnamon

Pour the liquids into a cocktail shaker with ice; strain into a martini glass. Garnish with nutmeg, cinnamon and whipped cream. Tastes smooth and creamy-like pie! (Martini glass can be rimmed with cinnamon & sugar.)


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

That martini looks delicious!! Didn't know they make pumpkin schnapps. May have to check that out for sure!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

*Pumpkin Chili*

My fave is a pumpkin chili. I have to make this every Halloween season!...

Pumpkin Chili (10-12 servings)

3 lbs ground beef
1 medium onion, chopped
1 c. canned pumpkin
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
2 cans (10oz.) condensed tomato soup, undiliuted
2 cans (16 oz) hot chili beans
2 bottles (12 oz) chili sauce
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp chili powder

In large dtuch oven cook ground beef & onion over medium heat, drain. add remaining ingredients, stir to mix well. bring to a boil, reduce heat & simmer 1 hour.


This is absolutely YUMMY!!! It makes a lot, so it's great for parties. Or just half recipe if it's just for the family. Enjoy!


----------



## creepy jane (Sep 27, 2010)

Pumpkin Curry

cooked pumpkin puree or roasted cubes or steamed chunks

Massaman curry paste 1TBsp per pound of pumpkin or to taste*

4oz cashew per lb Pumpkin, raw or roasted, ground in spice mill or cashewbutter if you can get it

1. Fry off the paste in saucepan on med with a bit of oil til fragrant

2. Chuck in P and C and mix til smooth. Can leave some lumps.

3. Quickly add in enough water before it sticks to pan to be a bit thinner than desired.
Cashew will 'tighten' the mix and the water makes it creamy again

4. Simmer 10min and season with salt/pepper as desired. Ready when boiled down enough.

5. Serve with rice. Other veg/beans may be added to simmering pot

*Thai massaman curry paste can be doctored from a Thai Yellow paste if that's all that's available: add half tsp cumin powder per TBsp paste and a sprinkle of cinnamon. In the pot chuck in a star anise or a bit of fennel seeds (1/4 tsp).


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Creepy Jane, On your pumpkin curry is the pumpkin puree the same stuff I buy in a can? And if I used a real pumpkin would I use a smaller pumpkin pie pumpkin or what kind?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

A friend of mine forwarded this recipe to me for pumpkin bars last year. It's an easy recipe and it's DELICIOUS - comes out more like cake! I find though that results are best when you use a mixer to combine the ingredients. 

Pumpkin Bars:
>
> Cake:
>
> 4 eggs
>
> 1 2/3 cups sugar
>
> 1 cup oil
>
> 1 15oz can pumpkin
>
> 2 cups flour
>
> 2 tsp baking powder
>
> 2 tsp cinnamon
>
> 1 tsp salt
>
> 1 tsp baking soda
>
> 
>
> 
>
> Beat eggs, sugar, oil and pumpkin until light and fluffy
>
> Stir together rest of ingredients and add to pumpkin mixture, beating 
> well
>
> 
>
> Bake in ungreased pan at 350 for 30 minutes or until done (could take 
> up to 45 minutes depending on oven)
>
> 
>
> Frosting:
>
> 3 oz cream cheese
>
> ½ cup butter or margarine
>
> 1 tsp vanilla
>
> 2 cups confect. Sugar
>
> 
>
> Cream the cream cheese and butter/margarine together
>
> Then add vanilla and confect. Sugar beating until done


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

col, I tried that recipe from discard and you are right it is delicious. Y'alls frosting is different though. I just made the bars without the frosting and the kids still, really enjoyed it yesterday after school.

I liked it a lot too. It just took very few minutes (like 3 or 4) to get out all the ingredients, mix it up and throw in the oven. It was very moist and the flavor was awesome. This recipe would be so perfect for a party.


----------



## creepy jane (Sep 27, 2010)

I reckon any pumpkin whose flavor you like, Simply Jenn, will do it. Can't say every brand of canned pumpkin is palatable; home roasted adds deepest flavor but I have done steamed too.
Butternut is tasty and what are those gorgeous little reddish fleshed Japanese ones??? Yum.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witch Hazel said:


> That martini looks delicious!! Didn't know they make pumpkin schnapps. May have to check that out for sure!!



It's super yum! Here is their website....http://www.hiramwalker.com/ They have quite a few *Halloween* inspired cocktail recipes, if you want to check them out.

They also have other flavors, like gingerbread! I have'nt tried that one yet but it would be great for Christmas.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Those pumpkin bars sound yummy, I hope to try those one of these days. 

halloweenie.....your pumpkin cheesecake picture reminds me of a pumpkin pie recipe that I tried once, that had a layer of ice cream in it.....I've got to see if I can find that recipe again, because it sure was delicious. 

I wish that I was brave enough to try the pumpkin chili or the curry pumpkin. I'm sure they're really good, but I'm not very adventurous about mixing some things together.


----------



## creepy jane (Sep 27, 2010)

*pumpkin dhansak*

a Parsi style curry:

There are three parts to this recipe.
-Cooking the lentils
-Preparing the masala
-vegetables and final simmering

Lentils:
soak/cook 1 cup of dry lentils or beans. Traditionally 1/3 cup each masoor, tur and moong dals pressure cooked to 3 whistles. Can sub with canned chickpea or other.

Masala:
6 cloves garlic
1" piece fresh ginger
6-7 red chillies
1 tsp cumin seeds
1 tsp coriander seeds
1" cinnamon stick
2 green cardamoms
4 pepper corns

Saute the above ingredients other than ginger and garlic, on a low flame until fragrant, about a minute or two. Cool for a few minutes and grind to a fine paste along with ginger-garlic. You can add around 1/4 cup of water to assist in grinding. Keep the masala aside.

Vegetables:
200g pumpkin skinned seeded, 1 inch cubes

2 medium onions-sliced
2 tomatoes-chopped
1 small bunch methi (fenugreek) leaves- cleaned and chopped finely to make a loosely packed cup (sub cilantro, green onion or omit)


Heat 2 Tbsp oil in a large pan. Fry the onion slices with a few grains of sugar (less than 1/8th tsp). Sugar makes the onions brown faster. Saute for 3-4 minutes till nicely browned.

Add the masala paste and saute for 3-4 minutes, until it emits a rich aroma.

Put in the chopped tomatoes, chopped fenugreek leaves. Saute for 3-4 minutes, until tomatoes are cooked and leaves have wilted.

At this stage, add the boiled dals and pumpkin. Add around 2 tsp of salt. Stir well and check for spices and salt. In case the tomatoes aren't sour enough, you can add a teaspoon of tamarind pulp.

Simmer 20min to 40 depending on tenderness desired.

Serves 6 as main over rice


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

My very easy recipe for pumpkin muffins/cupcakes.

Pumpkin Spice Muffins

2 cups all purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 15-ounce can pumpkin pie filling
1/4 c margarine, melted
1/2 c water 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 375°F.

Mix flour, sugar, baking powder, and baking soda in a large bowl. Add pumpkin pie filling, margarine, water and vanilla. Stir until just mixed. Spoon into lined muffin cups. Makes about a dozen.

Bake 25 to 30 minutes. Done when you stick a fork in one and it comes out clean. Cool ten minutes.

Optional:
1/4 tsp nutmeg, cinnamon, powdered clove
Reduce sugar if the filling is sweet enough for you.
If you don't have filling, use solid pack pumpkin instead, with the mentioned spices, and 1/2 sugar.
Top with vanilla or butter'cream' frosting.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's something that I'm making for our party this year. My new mini cheesecake pan just arrived a few days ago - my husband was laughing at my excitement over bakeware.


Mini Pumpkin Cheesecakes with Cinnamon Cream
http://pinchmysalt.com/2006/10/02/mini-pumpkin-cheesecakes/


----------

